# Benzo's



## melindazcrew6 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok. Does the benzo's help with the Dp/Dr ?? I have xanax . Does this help? And make the racing thoughts stop?? :?:


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, yes (but most people prefer clonazepam), yes.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

SAME HERE , YES!!!


----------



## melindazcrew6 (Nov 25, 2009)

What is the differance between Xanax and clozapam?? Are the not both benzo's? Why do people prefer clozapam? Should I ask the doc for this??


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

the difference between clonazepam and the other benzos is that clonazepam works also as an anti-convulsant.This special property makes it different.
In spite of being accepted for many people as the most effective benzo for dp,clonazepam doesn''t work for everyone.I already tried it and in my case i prefer ativan(Lorazepam)or Xanax (Alprazolam).If you never tried clonazepam,maybe you should give it a try,then if it doesn't work for you,you can always change to another benzo such as Ativan or Xanax,etc.


----------



## melindazcrew6 (Nov 25, 2009)

ok.. thanks !!!


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I find that Xanax has anti-depressant properties, and Klonopin tames the thoughts more, but tends to make me more depressed. Klonopin is very powerful, so I only take a small chip off the pill when I take it, never an entire pill. .25mg of Xanax is a decent dose.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Klonopin is possibly the better choice for long term use...somewhat less addictive and easier to stop. Has a long half life and was actually made to be used for longer periods. It can tend to depress if you take too much- i take 0.5 mg per day(one tab cut in half- take a half twice a day). I also take Trileptal to help keep my mood stable- did not like lamictal. I have recently been experimenting with low doses of Neurontin as well.....not sure yet but may help with mild depression as well as anxiety- i cant take typical doses though- makes me feel drunk and loopy.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

sensitivity to dosage seems to be the hallmark for many of us with meds. Low dose to start out is imperative for me. Please keep us informed about the anti-convulsants, anti-epileptics, Lamictal or whatever they are. I'm curious about how these work. Maybe post in the meds thread for posterity?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Rebekah said:


> 25mg of Xanax is a decent dose.


Surely you must have meant 0.25mg since 25mg of Xanax would most likely kill a person. I have been on and off Xanax a couple of times and I never took more than 1mg or 2mg at once. It?s been about a week I think since I took my last Xanax, and I dont plan on taking them anymore. But I am still on 4mg of Klonopin daily, and they have stopped having any desirable effect compared to when I started taking them about a year ago. Infact they might be contributing to my depression.

HOWEVER, for the purpose of this thread, benzos are indeed great before tolerance/addiction sets in, which usually takes a while and can be avoided.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Whew, Inzom, thanks for the expert eyes; I made the correction above. I'm sure no one on this forum would be dumb enough to take 100 tabs of .25--25mg, except for one reason. .25 (or half of that) up to 1 or 2mg. is optimal. I keep from building a tolerance by alternating at bedtime with Ambien and OTC Knock-Out. I feel Ok during the day, since I've overcome the DP mostly, just can't sleep soundly at night.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

This is pedantic, but "benzos" is the proper way to describe multiple benzos. "Benzo's" is possessive, which would indicate that something belongs to the benzo.

My English is far from perfect, but the "'s" gets to me.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Right you are. I used to have all A?s in English in school, but it has really started to deteriorate since then along with the rest of my intelligence/cognition/IQ or whatever you want to call it. It is an unfortunate *tries to find the word but can not* of mental illness. When I first started taking benzos they actually made me think clearer and faster, along with calming me down and simply making me feel good. It is an interesting paradox how a CNR-depressing drug can have that effect. I have even felt close to euphoric on a benzo, 25-40mg of Oxazepam made for a good evening. I dont remember if I was on Klonopin (Clonazepam) aswell at the time. I might have been. Back then they didnt make me tired or drowsy at all, except for the good kind of relaxed if I was watching a movie or listening to music or something. Now they do.

This morning I took a bit more than usual, walked to a friends house feeling detached from myself and the world as I always do, had a decent enough time drinking coffee and just hanging out talking shit and managed to fix his computer for like the third time, I really need to buy one of those t-shirts with text that says "No I will not fix your computer". Anyways, when I came home I fell asleep for about 6 hours.

Im sure theres a point in there somewhere.

Peace.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

If I may divert for a moment. . . "A's" is correct, Inzom, according to the Longman ('s?) Writer's Bible, page 310. For numbers and letters we should use an apostrophe to mark plural. The text cites the example: mind your p's and q's. I was an English major in college, but cannot begin to recall the numerous rules of grammar--dry imaginings. I would toss Benzo's bone to him, but wouldn't give him any benzos.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Inzom said:


> It is an interesting paradox how a CNR-depressing drug can have that effect.


Same thing with Ritalin calming kids down. Presumably the benzos decrease the activity of a neural circuit that impairs cognition.


----------

